# Virginia Takes KFS Jamaca Bay Tourney



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Pretty Work CHad, here are the results.

We had a 128 Kayak anglers today at the 2nd annual Jamaica Bay Tournament. Here are the results. Thanks to all for making it a great event.
Open Division: 
First: Chad Hoover, 36" striped bass
Second: Chris Voorhies, 35 1/2" striped bass 
Third: Jim Tucciarone, 33 1/2" weakfish

Fly Division: 
First: Dan Duleboln, 33" striped bass
Second: Steve Liesman, 29" 1/2 weakfish
Third: Dave Petrosa 28 1/2" striped bass

Slam:
Steve Liesman 29 1/2" weakfish - 23 1/2" striped bass and a bluefish.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmmm, seems Chad knows how to fish. First place in the open division. A Cobia from a kayak last year. Might have to join him on a trip and see if I can learn some of his tricks.

Robert


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

who is chad?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Chad mostly posts on TF. He is a member of TKAA.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

he is the tkaa secretary


----------

